# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Lomonosov: Miti ilir mund të shuhet

## fegi

Publikuar: 23.08.2011 - 
Prishtinë, 23 gusht  Si një studiues i thellë i Ballkanit, përkatësisht i i shqiptarëve, ai i njeh mirë rrënjët tona. Seminari Ndërkombëtar për Gjuhën, Letërsinë dhe Kulturën Shqiptare e sjell atë në Kosovë për të pestën herë. Në edicionin e tridhjetë, albanologu rus Matvej Lomonosov temë të referimit e ka çështjen ilire në sfondin e mitologjisë kombëtare shqiptare. Teksa referimi i tij do të jetë pjesë e programit në njërën nga këto dy ditët e ardhshme, në një bisedë për Kohën Ditore ai ka folur në lidhje me atë se si shqiptarët dhe kosovarët përpos që po ikin nga miti ilir ata edhe ndahen në disa gjëra të tjera kulturore e shoqërore. 

Duke hulumtuar në literaturën e re historiane e cila kërkon fakte dhe argumente që të flas diçka shohim se miti ilir është i kontestueshëm. Por përtej kësaj, miti ilir po kontestohet vetvetiu edhe në Kosovë, edhe në Shqipëri, ka thënë Lomonosov. Por, sipas tij, kjo nuk është ndonjë gjë e madhe pasi mitologjia kombëtare shqiptare i ngjan mitologjisë nacionale të çdo populli tjetër. Teksa miti i Skënderbeut dhe miti i Pashko Vasës se feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria janë zbuluar goxha shumë, sipas Lomonosovit miti origjinës antike është lënë mënjanë studimeve. 

Protokronizmi shqiptar, dalja e të cilit në skenën historike lidhet me periudhën e Rilindjes, kaloi gjatë dy shekujsh nëpër katër etapa. Në kapërcyellin midis shekullit XX dhe XXI ai u kristalizua në trajtën e lavdërimit të së kaluarës ilire dhe u përhap mjaft gjerë, mirëpo ka mbetur në atë suazë, ka thënë Lomonsov. Kjo edhe ka bërë që në të dy vendet si Kosova ashtu edhe Shqipëria ky mit në elitat kulturore, shkencore dhe politike të mos gjejë vend të madh. 

Në Shqipëri, sidomos në qarqe profesionale miti do të vazhdojë të shuhet, sepse librat e rinj atje janë të rrekur pas metodologjisë evropiane... Në Kosovë, nevoja e shtetformimit, e sajimit të identitetit dhe e krijimit të simboleve të reja mund të çojë mitin dardan përpara, ka thënë Lomonosov. Duke folur për Kosovën ai thotë se është situata më ndryshe. 

Nëse integrimi evropian bashkë me ndërtimin e identitetit më të gjerë do të vonohet, mund të presim përforcimin e imazhit të Kosovës si një Dardani e ringjallur në të gjitha fushat politike, kulturore, arsimore dhe turistike. Kësisoj miti ilir mund edhe të shuhet, ka thënë albanologu rus. 

Dallimet ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë në këtë aspekt, për Lomonosovin janë edhe produkt i një tjetër historie. 

Duke krijuar mite krijohen armiqtë e bashkë me të edhe heronjtë. Armiku është shumë i përhapur në mitologji. Megjithatë edhe armiqtë edhe heronjtë dallojnë në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri, ka thënë ai. 

Për Lomonosovin interesante është sesi në Shqipëri sllavët nuk janë armiq madje edhe kanë marrëdhënie të mira, ndërsa në Kosovë turqit janë miq.

Teksa në Shqipëri armik janë turqit dhe grekët në jug, në Kosovë armik janë sllavët përkatësisht serbët. Për këta të fundit shqiptarët kanë njëfarë lloj simpatie teksa kosovarët kanë simpati për turqit, ka thënë Lomonosov. 

Sipas tij, të kesh një armik dhe hero është nevojë shoqërore jo vetëm në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri, por në gjithë popujt e tjerë. 

Kemi të bëjmë me mitin eskatologjik që u referohet përmbysjes së shtetit, pushtimit nga të huajt apo humbjes shkatërrimtare nga ana e armikut, ka thënë ai. 

Sipas Lomonosovit, ky lloj miti prodhon atë heroik që paraqet një sërë heronjsh të paepur të cilët, duke i luftuar armiqtë me të gjitha forcat që edhe më vonë lartësohet nga ai popull.

----------


## Brari

bukur ka fol ky lomonosovi..

thx feg..

----------


## shigjeta

Lomonosov ia ka futur kot. Ka folur sipas politikave, por nuk lexova ndonje diskutim analitik shkencor. Per me teper do shtoja, qe eshte nje diskutim qe i fryn percarjes se nje kombi.

----------


## ujkus

Xhaxhi lokomotiva duhet te spjegoje pse perendite e lashta ruse kishin ne dore pirunin dhe e kishte emrin thot. qe ne rusisht nuk kane kuptim po ne shqip po 

mase dalin dhe ruset rrace ilire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Maqellarjot

Lomonosov, mundohet te paraqitet si objektive, por menjanimi i tij nga dhe favorizimi i Sllaveve eshte me se i dukshem!  ai si gjithe te tjeret qe i kan hypur te njejtit tren dhe ndjekin te njejtin kalvare, quhan identitetin shqiptare te shqiperise dhe te kosoves si nje mit.  D.m.th jane pallavra dhe Perralla qe shqiptaret kan shpifur per te krijuar identitetin e tyre.  Keta "extremista" te kamofluar jane akoma te mendimit se Shqiptaret kan ardhur nga Kaukazi gjate mesjetes.  Dhe pa pike turpi tallet me figurat me te rendesishme te kombit duke e quajtur qesharake deklarimin se  "feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptarizmi" dhe ne te njejtin kohe si nje skuth i vertet qe eshte fut aty edhe emrin e Skendrbeut qe nenkupton se edhe ai nuk eshte azgje tjeter vecse figure Mitike!

----------


## -BATO-

Po nuk mund të presësh gjë të mirë nga sllavët, se ashtu i kanë edukuar, me urrejtje dhe gënjeshtra për shqiptarët. 

Mendoj që kjo temë nuk e ka vendin te folklori.

----------


## Brari

fol ketu mo 2343432 e jo kafshon nga prapa..

te dija te beses..
mo me dil cub se nuku me vjen mire.. 

e cka then ki lomosovi qe ini nxehur ju..
spo kuptoj gje..
na quan ilire..
po mire..
ini kunder mo..

..

----------


## Hillirian-zo

> fol ketu mo 2343432 e jo kafshon nga prapa..
> 
> te dija te beses..
> mo me dil cub se nuku me vjen mire.. 
> 
> e cka then ki lomosovi qe ini nxehur ju..
> spo kuptoj gje..
> na quan ilire..
> po mire..
> ...




Jo brari keta nuk jane kunder qe jane ilir, por nuk po besojn se ju kane larguar gjuhes e kultures ilire. Dhe ju kane afru kultures arabe Orientale

----------


## dijetari

Ktu po flitet per Iliret te asaj kohe ...ne kemi prejardhjen prei ilireve ky esht fakte ...por kohet ndryshojne dhe njerzimi po ashtu,un nuk besoj se ktu ka faja kultura e lindjes apo ajo perendimore ,por koha ,koha ec dhe gjerat ndryshojn ne te mirr apo ne te keqe ,sidoqoft ktu nuk duhet mej perzi gjerat ..se fet kan faj ,por fajtor  esht koha qe ka shkua ne ket drejtim ...

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Po nuk mund të presësh gjë të mirë nga sllavët, se ashtu i kanë edukuar, me urrejtje dhe gënjeshtra për shqiptarët. 
> 
> Mendoj që kjo temë nuk e ka vendin te folklori.


Edhe une jame dakort me ty!  

*@Brari*

Eshte mire te "expozojm" keta gjuhetare te "interesuar shume" ne gjuhen dhe historine tone.  Ne qoftese keta "miq" flasin ne kete menyre per popullin shqiptare dhe prejardhjen e tij, a mund te imagjinohet se cfar eshte shkruajtur nga ata qe nuk jane "miq"!

Shqiptarei eshte disi naive per tema te tilla, dhe shpesh here i kunderviet "spekulimeve"  qe shqiptaret jane Pellazg-Illire, qe gjuha shqipe mund te kete qene PIE-ne, qe Alexandri mund te kete qene Ilir etj, etj.  Dhe perkrahin pallavrat qe shkruhen nga gjuhetar si puna e ketij me lart!    Shqiptaret jo vetem qe kane prejardhje ilire por shkojn edhe me larg, tek populli Pellazg. Keto nuk i kam shpikur une thjesht nga deshira apo fantazia ime, Keto jane "hipoteza" te studjuara nga shkencetar.  Disa nga ata bile kane arritur ne konkluzione te perfunduara dhe qe besojn plotesisht se shqiptaret jane ato qe permenda me lart. 

Ne qoftse dikush do te kundershtoj ate qe them une thjesht sepse nuk ka fakte per te vertetuar ate absolutisht, atehere pse Mundohen te mohojn lidhjen tone me iliret keta "miq" kur faktet vertetojn ate me se mire?  D.m.th kur shqiptari ka fakte, konsiderohen si Spekullime.  Kur te tjeret kane Spekullime konsiderohen se fakte!  Kjo eshte padrejtesia dhe disekulibrimi qe ka renduar gjithmone ceshtjen shqiptare.

"Fakti" eshte dicka qe gjehet me shume mund.  Dhe kur faktet nevoiten per te shqyrtuar Tema te tilla "miqet" e shqipeirse do te bien ato qe i leverdisin atyre!Boll jane genjyer shqiptaret me "Fakte" te servirura nga "miqet". Ka ardhur koha qe te pedorim Arsyen dhe te lidhin gjurmet qe historia ka lene.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Shqiptaret jo vetem qe kane prejardhje ilire por shkojn edhe me larg, tek populli Pellazg. Keto nuk i kam shpikur une thjesht nga deshira apo fantazia ime, Keto jane "hipoteza" te studjuara nga shkencetar. .


Hipoteza e Pellazgeve eshte mite i vertete. Ne nuk dijme shume as per iliret e lere per pellazget qe jane totalisht popull enigme.

Cilet shkencetar?, shifi njehere biografine e tyre, shumica nuk jane historian, arkeolog apo etnolog thjeshte shkruajne sipas fantazise se tyre pa asnje baze shkencore.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Hipoteza e Pellazgeve eshte mite i vertete. Ne nuk dijme shume as per iliret e lere per pellazget qe jane totalisht popull enigme.
> 
> Cilet shkencetar?, shifi njehere biografine e tyre, shumica nuk jane historian, arkeolog apo etnolog thjeshte shkruajne sipas fantazise se tyre pa asnje baze shkencore.


Fishtani perse kundershton ti me kaq Vrull.  Nuk eshte hera e pare qe ti ben nje gje te tille!  Sa here qe flitet per prejardhjen e shqiptareve ti je aty dhe kundershton!   

*Pelasgian theory*

Another obsolete theory on the origin of the Albanians is that they descend from the Pelasgians, a broad term used by classical authors to denote the autochthonous inhabitants of Greece. *This theory was developed by the Austrian linguist Johann Georg von Hahn in his work Albanesiche Studien in 1854. According to Hahn*, the Pelasgians were the original proto-Albanians and the language spoken by the Pelasgians, Illyrians, Epirotes and ancient Macedonians were closely related. This theory quickly attracted support in Albanian circles, as it established a claim of predecence over other Balkan nations, particularly the Greeks. *In addition to establishing "historic right" to territory this theory also established that the ancient Greek civilization and its achievements had an "Albanian" origin*.[95] The theory gained staunch support among early 20th century Albanian publicists,[96] but is rejected by scholars today.

Fjalia e perforcuar me gjyre te kuqe eshte i gjithe stermullari, i ceshtjes shqiptare ne Ballkan, bashkangjitur hordhive Serve/Serbe.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Fishtani perse kundershton ti me kaq Vrull.  Nuk eshte hera e pare qe ti ben nje gje te tille!  Sa here qe flitet per prejardhjen e shqiptareve ti je aty dhe kundershton!   
> 
> *Pelasgian theory*
> 
> Another obsolete theory on the origin of the Albanians is that they descend from the Pelasgians, a broad term used by classical authors to denote the autochthonous inhabitants of Greece. *This theory was developed by the Austrian linguist Johann Georg von Hahn in his work Albanesiche Studien in 1854. According to Hahn*, the Pelasgians were the original proto-Albanians and the language spoken by the Pelasgians, Illyrians, Epirotes and ancient Macedonians were closely related. This theory quickly attracted support in Albanian circles, as it established a claim of predecence over other Balkan nations, particularly the Greeks. *In addition to establishing "historic right" to territory this theory also established that the ancient Greek civilization and its achievements had an "Albanian" origin*.[95] The theory gained staunch support among early 20th century Albanian publicists,[96] but is rejected by scholars today.
> 
> Fjalia e perforcuar me gjyre te kuqe eshte i gjithe stermullari, i ceshtjes shqiptare ne Ballkan, bashkangjitur hordhive Serve/Serbe.


Aman ku jane faktet??? mos me sjell shkrime nga wikipedia :-), lexo me jeshile se cfare thote ky artikull.




> Fishtani perse kundershton ti me kaq Vrull.  Nuk eshte hera e pare qe ti ben nje gje te tille!  Sa here qe flitet per prejardhjen e shqiptareve ti je aty dhe kundershton!


Une po e mbroj ate nga pseudo-historianet qe mundohen ta shpifin historine dhe prejardhjen tone. Ti njehere flisje per prejardhjen etruske tani kalove tek pellazget, nuk e sheh qe je duke bere lemsh?

----------


## Maqellarjot

*Fishtani 1*,


Une nuk jame deklaruar kurre nje historian qe ti te me "etikosh" si Pseudo i tille, direkt apo indirekt.  Une jam thjesht nje Studjues!  Se cfar ben ti dhe ke mbron ti vetem ti e di.  Une nuk flas me fantazira te shpifura por kam kerkuar dhe lexuar shkrime dhe burime asnjanese.  Dhe me ane te arsyes, burimeve, hipotezave, spekullimeve dhe fakteve qe paraqiten  kame arritur ne disa konkluzione.  Qe te trajtoshe ceshtjen e shqiperise ashu sic duhet duhet te dalesh pak nga "kufijet" e te menduarit qe na jane imponuar nga ky apo ai faktore, qe per cudi te gjithe mundohen te percudnojne historine dhe identitetin e vertet te shqipetareve!

Une nuk e kam te vertetn ne xhep ashtu sic nuk mund ta kesh edhe ti.  Thjesht po bisedojm rreth mundesive qe egzistojn. Sa i perket etruskeve, me sa di une Etrusket, edhe pse dihet jashtezakonisht shume pak per kete kulture dhe Rrace, Ata jane Terrenasit.   Gjuha e tyre plotesisht "enigem" nuk konsiderohet si Indo-europiane, por per cudi dhe ato pak "shkrime" qe jane perkthehen vetem me ane te shqipes.  Terrenasit nuk kane qene Helen!!!!!!!  Nuk kane Qene Ilir, Nuk kane qene Italik. Nuk ishtin Fenikas.  Nuk ishtin Frigas.  Cfar ishin atehere.  Alian???.  Banoret e pare te mesdheut mendohen te keve qene Pellazget=Pell+arg=Pjell e bardh.  Ka shume mundesi qe kultura gjuha, dhe doket dri diku edhe Rraca qe shqiptaret gezojne sote te jene te nderlidhura me Pellazgo-Iliret-Etrusket!

Pos u preokupo shume sepse une Nuk mund ta vertetoj ate jashte cdo dyshimi!  Por dikush qe perdore arsyen dhe objektivitetin, nuk mund te qendroj larg ketij kendvershtrimi!

Se pari me kerkove burime, dhe se duhet te jen serioze, kur prura nje burime te thjesht, sa per te mos hure thelle, e konsiderove si te pavlefshem sepse ishte marre nga Wikki.  Ne fakt fraza qe une prura me lart po te lexohet me vemendje, perkrah kendveshtrimin tend ne te vertet.  Une e prura ate qe te ilustroj perse "hipoteza" te tilla quhen qesharake dhe kush i konsideron ate te tilla!  *Van Hani ka qene nji nga Linguistet me te shquar ne bote*! kete nuk e hedh dote posht as ti dhe askush!  Jane munduar shume qe te bejn kete gje, vetem sepse ai besonte se shqiptaret gjuha dhe prejardhja e tyre lidhen direkt me Pellazget, apo kulturen Para-Helene.  Eshte me se e qart per dike qe nuk eshte i mjergulluar te shikoj se e ashtuquajtur Mitologjia Greke shumicen e Figurave Mitologjike, ose bazen e ka te huazuar nga te tjeret.  Kurjton ti se eshte rastesi qe keto figura perkthehen vetem me ane te shqipes?

Sa i perket  leximit te pjese me "jeshile" sic me udhezove ti une e kam lexuar me tonelata, kudo qe shkruet per prejardhjen e shqiptareve.  *Ne shkrimin e me siperm  pretendohet se hipoteza pellazge u perkrah nga nacionalistat shqiptare qe pretendonin dhe predikonin superioritetin e tyre mbi popullsite e ballkanit, dhe per marrjen e tokave te ketyre vendeve!*   Ky eshte nje mashtrim i qarte sepse po te shikojm historine te kullojme ate nga pleherat qe jane shkruajtur nga Greko-Serbet dhe Servilat Autoktone dalin gjarjet e verteta qe vertetojn se Shqiptari ka luftuar gjithmone per te mbrojtur popullin dhe trojet e veta.  Qe te perkrahesht hipotezen qe Shqiptari eshte me i vjetri ne Rejon nuk te implikon automatikisht si "Extremist".  Keto jane Etiketa te perdrorura nga propagandistet anti-shqiptare, e dine shume mire qe mbrojtja me e mire eshte sulmi dhe akuzimi.  Kur ne te vertet Ata jane Extremistat e vertet! 

Une kam lexuar me sasi tonelatash, ne faqet e diskutimit ne Wikki!  Te gjithe kerkojn fakte dhe kur paraqiten, hidhen poshte sepse burimet konsiderohen si "jo serioze" thjesht sepse grekeve dhe serbeve nuk iu pelqen.  Ne te njejten kohe qe vetem burimet qe paraqiten nga vete ata konsiderohen si "autentike"

Sidomos ne tema si "the origin of the albanians" "the origin of the albanian language" "Skanderbeg"  etj, etj, etj.

P.S. Enveri "shkruajti" Volume te tera per bemat e tij dhe shoket, dhe si ne ishim njerezit me te lumur ne bote. Keto u perdoren si nje Histori dhe Realitet  i  pakundershtueshem persa kohe Diktatura egzistoj! Ne fakt ishte e paprekshme.  Nji popull i tere vinde doren ne zjarre per kete.  Ja pra qe te gjitha ishin pallavra.  Fatkeqesisth Nuk eshte Drejtesia ajo qe Sundon por Fuqia!

----------


## Fishtani1

> *Fishtani 1*,
> 
> Une nuk jame deklaruar kurre nje historian qe ti te me "etikosh" si Pseudo i tille, direkt apo indirekt.


Maqellarjot nuk te drejtova ty e as nuk te etikova si historian. E kisha fjalen per ata pseudohistorian qe kane dalur me hipoteza te tilla pa asnje kriter shkencor duke u tallur kryesisht historine tone me imagjinatat e tyre te cilen ti i beson p.sh si keto qe u shprehve me siper:




> Banoret e pare te mesdheut mendohen te keve qene *Pellazget=Pell+arg=Pjell e bardh*





> Sa i perket etruskeve, me sa di une Etrusket, edhe pse dihet jashtezakonisht shume pak per kete kulture dhe Rrace, Ata jane Terrenasit. Gjuha e tyre plotesisht "enigem" nuk konsiderohet si Indo-europiane, por per cudi dhe ato pak "shkrime" qe jane*perkthehen vetem me ane te shqipes*.


Jane po keta te njejtet qe na kane krijuar sarkazma te tilla qe tomponimet si Marsielle, Sicilia, Argentina etj jane fjale shqipe dhe qe keto vendbanime i kane krijuar shqiptaret  :sarkastik: 

Une te cmoj shume qe ke interes dhe perkushtim ndaj historise tone por jo gjithqka qe lexon eshte e vertete sepse ka shume genjeshtra ne te prandaj sot nuk njihen nga akademia shqiptare, dikush e ka bere per propagande dikush per tu bere emer si historian duke perdorur sarkazma me te ndryshme, dhe nje i ri mund te rrembehet kollaj nga genjeshtrat dhe do e kuptosh edhe vete me kalimin e kohes nqs thellon me shume studimin tend.

----------


## Hyllien

Hë se po e shujnë ata kokëshpuar në Kosovë, pa merak.

----------


## kutje

Gjuha ilire ashte gjuhe ma e vjeter shqipetare,ne europe,na kane ZILIE,u tranuen,pore qka me bamur more,na jemi ma te vjetrit ne europe,dhe jem asekushi,he,he asekushi,PREJ ASEKUSHI DEL DIKUSHI.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Maqellarjot nuk te drejtova ty e as nuk te etikova si historian. E kisha fjalen per ata pseudohistorian qe kane dalur me hipoteza te tilla pa asnje kriter shkencor duke u tallur kryesisht historine tone me imagjinatat e tyre te cilen ti i beson p.sh si keto qe u shprehve me siper:.


Ne rregull per kete jam dakort me ty!  Egziston nje element qe, shtyhet nga deshira per te "qene" dicka me teper dhe rrembehen.  Sigurisht jo te gjitha ato qe shkruhen duhet te merren parasysht.  Une nuk po bie burime te marra nga "Kujtimet e stergjyshit" ketu!  Megjithese keto te fundit shume here jane te sakte!

Van Honi-ka qene Linguisti me i shquar i asaj kohe! Linguisti eshte Shkencetar i fushes se Gjuhes!





> Jane po keta te njejtet qe na kane krijuar sarkazma te tilla qe tomponimet si Marsielle, Sicilia, Argentina etj jane fjale shqipe dhe qe keto vendbanime i kane krijuar shqiptaret .


Fjala Marsielle, mos te te duket kaq e cuditshme, sepse Marsej eshte dhe ka qene nje Port i rendesishem.  Fillimisht gjerat kane shprehur thjeshtesisht.  Perdoreshin shprehje praktike. Marr+Sjell=Marsielle.  Ka shume mundesi qe te jete e vertet.  sa i perket Argentina, kjo eshte absurde sesep Argjentina nuk ka egzistuar perpara 1492. Ne fakt kjo eshte emertuar nga Kolonite Italiane.   Mos krahaso dicka qesharake si kjo me Marsielle!

Ne anglishten fjala Sell=me shit/shes nuk eshte azgje tjeter vecse fjala shqipe Sjell. Dhe Sold=Shita, nuk eshte azgje tjeter vecse fjala shqipte Solla! Ne qoftese ti ke deshire une mund ta vertetoj kete gje pertej cdo dyshimi!




> Une te cmoj shume qe ke interes dhe perkushtim ndaj historise tone por jo gjithqka qe lexon eshte e vertete sepse ka shume genjeshtra ne te prandaj sot nuk njihen nga akademia shqiptare, dikush e ka bere per propagande dikush per tu bere emer si historian duke perdorur sarkazma me te ndryshme, dhe nje i ri mund te rrembehet kollaj nga genjeshtrat dhe do e kuptosh edhe vete me kalimin e kohes nqs thellon me shume studimin tend.


Sigurisht qe eshte bere propagand nga te "dyja" anet. Por ana e shqiptareve ka qene e bazuar ne gjarje te verteta qe disa here mund te ken marr masa te 'egzagjeruara' per te nxit interesin e popullit!  Kurse ana tjeter ka qenen gjithmone e bazuar ne shqipfje dhe me ane te mbulimin te se vertetes kane arritur te Penetrojn ne psikozen e jo vetem te popullit tyre por, fatekeqesisht edhe ne ate te popullit tone! Nje rast konkrte eshte mos botimi dhe perkthimi i shkrimeve te Anthropologut gjerman Rudolf Virchow qe  ishte expert edhe ne fusha te tjera si-Patolog-Doktorrit-Patolog-Prehistorian-Biolog. Ai ka shkruajtur dhe studiuar rracen shqiptare jo sepse kishte ndo nje perfitim ose menjanim personal, por nga vecantia dhe karakteristika qe rraca shqiptare ka pasur shpirterisht por edhe fizikisht.  Ne fakt ky ka arritur te konstatoj me ane te studimeve te kafkave qe rraca shqiptare ka potencialin me te madhe ne Europe sa i perkasin fuqive mendore.  Sepse kane nje kafka teper te vecant qe nenkupton zhvillimin e trurit.  Sidomos ne karahasim me ato te fqinjeve qe shume here nuk i vinte ne shkall te lart.  Dua te theksoj se une nuk besoj se rraca shqiptare eshte me e mira ne Bote, por qe ne jemi te vecant dhe qe kemi cilesi te dukshme qe na dallojn nga fqinjet, dhe qe jemi me te vjeter se ta ne rajon besoj se eshte "vertetuar".  Ne kohen e Virchows, gjate periudhes se perandorise Osmane, ne europe ne rrethet e shkencetareve as qe nuk diskutohej vjetersia e shqipetareve ishte dicka jo vetem e pranuar, por shqiptaret perdoreshin si pika reference nga te tjeret, qe mundoheshin te gjenin gjera te perbashketa me ta qe te viheshin ne te njejten shkalle "superioriteti"!  Ne kete kohe Greqia, Manipuluesit #1 te historise shqiptare ne kete kohe nuk kishin krijuar akoma "fuqine" e vet, dhe Te verteta te tilla qarkullonin lirishem ne ate kohe.   Luftimi i identitetit shqiptare dhe gjithe ajo qe perbente ate filloj te luftoheshte me vone.

Shembuj prure nga Artikulli Rudolf: Kafkat e shqipetareve tregojn racen me superiore te Europes.
Albert Hitoaliaj

*Shqiptarët, raca superiore*

*Që profesor Virchow ishte një prej emrave më të shquar të shkencëtarëve të kohës, vihet re lehtë. Këtë ide e përforcon edhe më tepër Blowitz në artikullin e tij. Duket se ky emër i famshëm kishte bërë që artikulli i Blowitz, të botohej, në të njëjtën kohë me Times, edhe në cepin më të largët të botës, në Zelandën e Re (“Dr. Virchow on skulls”, New Zealand Tablet, Volume VI, Issue 290, 22 November 1878, faqe 17). Është po i njëjti artikull që ribotohet në vitin 1901 në “Le Matin”. Më poshtë është artikulli i plotë... "*

*"...Ndërkohë, aq i bindur ishte Virchow në lidhje me përgjigjet shkencore për racën shqiptare, saqë i drejtohet Kongresit të Berlinit që të ruante këtë racë të rrallë. Atë, nuk e dëgjuan. Natyrisht që Shqipëria u copëtua si mos më keq. Shkenca para politikës (interesave, pazareve) është thuajse gjithmonë e zhvleftësuar. Po kaq vlerë kishte edhe drejtësia e Fuqive të Mëdha. Do të ishte me shumë interes për publikun shqiptar të dinte kumtesën e mbajtur nga Virchow në lidhje me racën shqiptare dhe përpjekjet që ai ka bërë për vlerësimin tonë, nga Kongresi i Berlinit, si racë me tipare të veçanta. Por profesori i ditur, nuk ishte i vetmi që i shikonte shqiptarët si një racë tejet të lashtë. Më poshtë, sjellim një fragment në të cilin britanikët diskutojnë pikërisht mbi këtë gjë, shqiptarët. Pjesa është shkëputur “Nga bisedimet në Dhomën e Komuneve të Britanisë së Madhe më 4 shtator 1880”, e pasqyruar në botimin me rastin e 50-vjetorit të Pavarësisë Kombëtare, “Rilindja Shqiptare” (Përgatitur: Kristo Frashëri, Ndërmarrja Shtetërore e Botimeve “Naim Frashëri”, Tiranë 1962):
*

_“Joseph Cowen: Besoj se qëllimi i anijeve luftarake që do të mblidhen në Raguzë është që t’u kallin frikën turqve. Po sikur të mos i zërë frika Turqit? Çdo të bëhet atëherë? Forca detare e Anglisë, e Anglisë së lirë dhe konstitucionale, a do të përdoret për të djegur a për të shkatërruar kasollet e gjahtarëve, peshkatarëve ose barinjve shqiptarë të Ulqinit? Për këtë qëllim të poshtër do të përdoret fuqia e Britanisë?
"_

"Çfarëdo që kushdo të mund të thotë", shkruante Eminesku, "në mes nesh dhe çifutëve ka një dallim racor që nuk na lejon të kemi ndonjë ndjenjë ndaj tyre – në rrethana ku nderi është në rrezik – por përbuzje dhe asgjë tjetër veçse përbuzje”. Poeti, si shumë europianë romantikë të kohës së tij, nuk hezitoi t’i bënte thirrje edhe shkencës: "Etnografi Hoffmann mbronte idenë se zhvillimi i kafkës së racës rumune ishte i admirueshëm, se ato lloje kafkash meritonin të ishin në ballë të qytetërimit... Virchow, një natyralist i famshëm, i jep kafkës shqiptare vendin e parë ndër të gjitha kafkat e racave të pastra nga perandoria e lashtë e Lindjes, dhe kafka shqiptare është identike me atë të racës rumune, me atë të popullit tonë sot.” (Scott L. Malcolmson; “Empire's edge: travels in South-Eastern Europe, Turkey and Central Asia”; fq. 17; Verso, 1995)

Shembuj të tillë krahasues nuk janë të rrallë. Robert Matteson Johnston (1867-1920) ishte një prej autorëve të shumtë që u referohet përfundimeve të profesorit Virchow, në lidhje me kapacitetin kafkor më të zhvilluar të shqiptarëve. Johnston, një historian amerikan e studiues i rëndësishëm i historisë ushtarake u lind në Paris e u arsimua në kolegjin Etoni College dhe Pembroke College, Cambridge. Johnston gjatë karrierës së tij dha mësim edhe në Harvard e Mount Holyoke College. Në librin e tij “The Napoleonic Empire in Southern Italy and the Rise of the Secret Societies” (ribotim i READ BOOKS; 2010; faqe 3,4), *në një fragment ai u referohet kërkimeve të Virchow teksa përshkruan aftësitë e racës shqiptare. Ja se si shprehet ai:*

“ ...‘Kampaniani i gjallë, abrucezi kursimtar, puliezi brutal, kalabrezi arrogant ngjallin lehtë diskutim dhe tregojnë heterogjeni të racës’, shkruante Cantù. Ndryshojnë jo vetëm temperamentet e tyre, por edhe dialektet e tyre, deri në pikën e pakuptueshmërisë së dyanshme.* Prej elementeve të ndryshme të popullsisë, asnjë nuk tregon tipare më karakteristike se shqiptarët, një racë që shfaq, sipas Virchow, kapacitetin kafkor më të madh në Europë.* Vendbanimet e tyre ishin rezultat i emigracionit që kishte ndodhur nga përtej Adriatikut midis shekujve të gjashtëmbëdhjetë dhe tetëmbëdhjetë nën presionin e pushtimit turk.”

Studimet dhe përfundimet e profesorit Virchow janë marrë në konsideratë nga shumë studiues të tjerë seriozë, gjë që në tregon rëndësinë e këtyre përfundimeve shkencore. Punimet e plota dhe kërkimet e Virchow mbi shqiptarët, nëse do të botoheshin në shqip do të ishin një element i rëndësishëm shkencor që do të shërbente për të forcuar përfundimet mbi lashtësinë e shqiptarëve, një race enigmatike që vjen nga thellësitë më të humbura të kohës si një linjë e pandërprerë etnokulturore."

Albert Hitoaliaj-Gazeta Shqipt: 2011-03-11

Nje Pyetje kam une:  Perse Akademia e Shkencave Shqiptare paranon te perkthej libra ordineresh sic jane ato te shkruajtura nga "Sharlatanet" Zviceran, per Heroin e Kombit Skenderbeun qe mundohet ta paraqesin si nje Mercenar, dhe nuk Perkthejn Shkrimet e Shkencetareve qe perkrahin jo vetem lashtesine e Shqipetareve???

----------


## PELL-AZGAN

> Hipoteza e Pellazgeve eshte mite i vertete. Ne nuk dijme shume as per iliret e lere per pellazget qe jane totalisht popull enigme.
> 
> Cilet shkencetar?, shifi njehere biografine e tyre, shumica nuk jane historian, arkeolog apo etnolog thjeshte shkruajne sipas fantazise se tyre pa asnje baze shkencore.


DIME AQ SHUM SA ASKUSH SE IMAGJINON DOT,VETEM SE CDONJERIT NGA NE I VJEN TURP PA DASHUR TE JET......CFAR...HYJNOR????"ALBANESE DI MERDA""BARINJ DHISH"
TE VDEKUR URIE,TE PRAPAMBETUR,BAR-BAR,VER-VER,APO...BR-BR?.
HISTORIA E ALBANEVE,PELAZGEVE APO ILIREVE,MBAROI ATHER KUR FILLIO HISTORIA E BOTES KJO QE DIME NE.ATA MBYLLEN NJE MISION TE CILIN VETEM PASARDHESIT E  TYRE E DIN SHUM MIRE SEPSE KJO ESHT PUNE A.D.N.je.
PER SA I PERKET AMERIKES,DHE PERRALLES SE VITIT 1492, COLOMBO,E DINTE SHUM MIRE SE KU PO SHKONTE.AI KISHTE NE DORE HARTAT E LUNDRIMIT ME SAKTESI TE JASHTZAKONSHME TE MARRA NGA BIBLIOTEKAT E ALEKSANDRISE.
NUK DUHET TE HARROHET KETU DHE LEGJENDA E JASONIT DHE ARGONAUTEVE.A MUND TA IMAGJINONI SE KU SHKUAN ATA DHE PERSE??????????????????????????????????????????.MI  SSION IMPOSSIBLE?????
NAAAAAAAA

----------


## kutje

KA DARDHA BISHT,do te kupetojne gjuhetaret,do te kupetojne albanologet,eh,ILRE JEMI NE;PELLAZGE JEMI NE;DARDAN;JEMI NE ;NEVE SHQIPETARET,

----------

